# Advice for someone leaving soon



## Sinah (2 Feb 2008)

Hi, I recently recieved my call to head out to St-Jean for the 18th of February. I'll be flying out on the 16th, so my question is this over the last 2 months I have been sick on and off with a mini flu and haven't had the chance to work out or go for my usual runs. I'm really out of shape now so I just wanted to ask should i just jump right into running long and hard now since I don't have a long time to build a base to work with or should I just get a solid base and have that to work with at basic. Any advice you guys can give me would be very helpful thanks for taking the time to read this guys


----------



## slowmode (2 Feb 2008)

Well I personally would say your best bed is to just start running, not hard and long because that will hurt your body. Do as much as you can do and pace your self. Starting now is better than never starting. The only draw back is now when you go on course you may be behind on PT, but I"m sure you can catch up and eventually get back in shape. 

Good Luck
slowmode


----------



## Sinah (4 Feb 2008)

Well I have been running daily now at my own pace, I'm noticing a little improvement but not a significant but then again its only been a few days. I know I am going to have a really hard time at the start of basic but I definitely have the determination to get through it so I know I'll make it its what i want. Anyway thanks for the advice


----------



## aesop081 (4 Feb 2008)

Sinah said:
			
		

> Well I have been running daily now at my own pace, I'm noticing a little improvement but not a significant but then again its only been a few days. I know I am going to have a really hard time at the start of basic but I definitely have the determination to get through it so I know I'll make it its what i want. Anyway thanks for the advice



Get some rest...dont hurt yourself.......make sure your head is screwed on straight until the day you get there.


----------



## Sinah (4 Feb 2008)

hahah thanks for the advice, I've actually read alot of your other posts and found them to be very helpful. I'm not stressing out to much about basic just a little worried about inspections but I also realize that you learn it as you go make a mistake and don't make it again, as for the PT, I'm just doing two-a-day runs morning and night and for pushups everytime I enter my room or leave my room I do 20. So all in all im not to worried I know its going to be hard and I know I can do it just like thousands of people before me


----------



## tiger_paw (4 Feb 2008)

I am also suppose to be going for my BMQ but most likely in July. I was wondering how does PT for women/men differ. I am in Police Foundations and we are tested generally the same. You have to get the same minimum on the beep test and the same standard on the PREP. Is it the same in the army or a different set of standards for females?

Thanks for the info


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Feb 2008)

tigerpaw,

A *search* would have probably found this thread.  See the attachment on the last post.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Feb 2008)

And I believe that there is a stickied thread that I started with the *MINIMUM STANDARDS* to be achieved along with the Exempt Status too.

EDITED TO ADD

Oh look found it here.

Like PMM said use the search function as most if not all of these questions have asked and answered again and again and again


----------



## Sinah (4 Feb 2008)

If you guys want you can close this thread seeing as I got the info that I needed and there really isn't that much more that could be said about this topic, it's all up to you guys


----------

